# Anyone in the same boat?



## Big T (30 Aug 2006)

Hey everyone! I was called about 3-4 weeks ago informing me that I had been accepted, and that I would be getting a phone call 2 weeks prior to september for all my final details on when I was to come in and sign all the paperwork and what not (be sworn in).  It is now August 30th, and still no phone call? Has anyone got any advice? Should I call cfrc? and or is anyone in the same boat as I am?


----------



## Jaydub (30 Aug 2006)

I would recommend calling them.  I remember when I went through.  They never once called me back when they said they would.  I have to call them every single time.


----------



## Big T (30 Aug 2006)

I thought so, thanks!


----------



## blacktriangle (30 Aug 2006)

Jaydub said:
			
		

> I would recommend calling them.  I remember when I went through.  They never once called me back when they said they would.  I have to call them every single time.



I would second this point of veiw. The people at CFRC are generally quite busy, so it's a good idea to take initiative...

Cheers,

Shawn


----------



## keaner (30 Aug 2006)

When I joined in 90' it was less than 3 weeks before I wrote my test in the Recruiting office and found myself in Cornwallis. One minute dumbass civvie, baffled recruit the next.

Hopefully, things are quick this time as well.


----------



## armyrules (30 Aug 2006)

I would also call just to make sure they haven't forgot or anything like that.

Good Luck
:cheers:


----------



## Big T (30 Aug 2006)

I will call, but it's for reserves and they are only open for 3 1/2 hours on thursdays, thats not too much help, lol, but thanks for the feedback gent's!


----------



## navymich (30 Aug 2006)

Big T said:
			
		

> I will call, but it's for reserves and they are only open for 3 1/2 hours on thursdays, thats not too much help, lol, but thanks for the feedback gent's!


Most reserve units I know of are staffed during the day as well.  This one isn't?  If not, call anyway.  They might have more details on who to call on their voicemail, and if not, you can leave a message as well in case someone checks in.


----------



## Big T (1 Sep 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Most reserve units I know of are staffed during the day as well.  This one isn't?  If not, call anyway.  They might have more details on who to call on their voicemail, and if not, you can leave a message as well in case someone checks in.



I have called all day, for a couple days since I last posted and no response.  No information on the answering machine message,  I left a message and no response as of yet.  I sent an email aswell, but apparently the reserve units email address is not functional at the time and my emails dont go through.  Having a great time so far, haha! Damn waiting game, I just dont want to miss my chance!


----------



## burzin (12 Oct 2006)

just walk in to the armoury then...


----------



## spartan031 (12 Oct 2006)

> I would second this point of veiw. The people at CFRC are generally quite busy, so it's a good idea to take initiative...



 :rofl:

Write to your MP if your unable to contact them or if they are taking way too long.  Don't put up with lame excuses like they are too busy.


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Oct 2006)

spartan031 said:
			
		

> Write to your MP if your unable to contact them or if they are taking way too long.  Don't put up with lame excuses like they are too busy.



I sincerely hope you're joking


----------



## spartan031 (12 Oct 2006)

Well if you want to let a recruiter push you around and waste your time go ahead.  If the recruiters can't come up with a good excuse for impeeding this kids progress its their problem.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Oct 2006)

oh god.  here we go... :


----------



## George Wallace (12 Oct 2006)

spartan031 said:
			
		

> Well if you want to let a recruiter push you around and waste your time go ahead.  If the recruiters can't come up with a good excuse for impeeding this kids progress its their problem.



Well fella, you've got no credibility now.  Just looked at all your posts, and almost every one of them is slamming Recruiters.  I would say your 'Bias' has been exposed.  Would you like to explain to one and all, what exactly your Game is?


----------



## harry8422 (12 Oct 2006)

i think i will have to agree with mr.wallace.......pro patria


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Oct 2006)

spartan031 said:
			
		

> Well if you want to let a recruiter push you around and waste your time go ahead.  If the recruiters can't come up with a good excuse for impeeding this kids progress its their problem.



Listen, I was one of those people who waited 2 plus years to get in. There were problems with the recruiting process. But you're insinuating that the recruiters are purposefully slowing down the process. Most probably not the case.

Certain T's have to be crossed, and I's dotted in the recruiting process. Especially in this time of trying to juice up recruiting, even with changes to protocol, it takes time.

Now, I don't know how familiar you are to the INNER workings of the recruiting process, or recruiting to the reserves for that matter. The fact that the ACTUAL recruiting process is done at this point. His file is most likely NOT held at CFRC anymore.

It would have been sent to his units ROR. Now a unit ROR, especially a reserve one, is usually quite backlogged. Day to day running, etc. with a short-staffed orderly room, most of the time (there is a day staff, and your best bet is probably to GO in to the armoury and talk to the staff, but that's never a guarantee)

Reserve BMQs are usually run during the summer. Sometimes weekend ones, but they probably wouldn't call him until a bit prior to a course. Otherwise, you've got some people sitting around doing nothing until the course. Besides, notice that Big T's last post on this topic was Sept 1. I'm willing to bet that he's already been sworn it at this point, or has at least gotten timings for his BMQ.

Now, going through your previous posts, you seem to complain about a lot of stuff, without much to back up your general complaints. Just bitching. You come across as a s*** disturber. So I'm not going to waste much more time on you.

However, I would suggest you learn a bit about the recruiting process, and how much and the kind of work recruiters ACTUALLY do, before you start beaking off about them.

Des out


----------



## spartan031 (13 Oct 2006)

People have lives and this kid wants to get everything in order before he leaves and he shouldn't have everything dumped on him at the last minute,  how hard is it to pick up a phone and say hey you need to be at this location at this time ok thanks ttyl.

Oh and george maybe you can enlighten us on how Canada and the CF benefits from a very slow and problematic recruiting system.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Oct 2006)

We don't Recruit Terrorists, Criminals, Drug Addicts.  Good enough for you?  Do you think that we can just go out and ask someone's Mom if her little Johnny/Jane is an outstanding Canadian Citizen?   :  

Now if little Johnny/Jane isn't physically fit and croaks doing PT at St Jean/Borden (which has happened) the Government gets very embarrassed and then comes up with Physical Fitness Standards that must be met.  I guess you are against those reasons too?

You do have a problem.  Let's hear what your agenda is?


----------



## Remius (13 Oct 2006)

So Spartan,

How would you fix the problem?  Get rid of the of the Medical?  Get rid of the security check? Those are the biggest hurdles right now and that will more than likely slow a file down.  They also happen to be some of the more important things that you want to look at as well.  They are looking to fix them so be patient.  Also keep in mind that long crazy waits *are not* the norm.

And as far as being busy, Reserve recruiters generally are double or triple hatted.  Some aren't full time either.


----------



## spartan031 (13 Oct 2006)

Ever heard of this country called the USA they have a pretty big military and they don't recruit terrorists or criminals either and they also recruit in much greater volumes and do it alot faster than the CF does.

As far as my agenda goes I don't have one against the CF so you can relax columbo I just think the recruiting here is garbage.

As for why I don't speak highly of recruiters I tend not to remember conversations word for word where I wanted to put my fist through a wall.


----------



## beach_bum (13 Oct 2006)

Sounds like someone needs a nap.  Just because you don't get to play with the toy you want doesn't mean you can throw a tantrum.   :

You still haven't given us a solution to the problem.


----------



## kincanucks (13 Oct 2006)

Actually it sounds like someone who has either been rejected as an applicant or someone that can't fill out an application without assistance from their Mommy.  Likes to complain but couldn't offer a viable solution to any problem.  Whatever happen to you Princess life does get better so move on.

HH


----------



## scoutfinch (13 Oct 2006)

spartan031 said:
			
		

> Ever heard of this country called the USA they have a pretty big military and they don't recruit terrorists or criminals either and they also recruit in much greater volumes and do it alot faster than the CF does.
> 
> As far as my agenda goes I don't have one against the CF so you can relax columbo I just think the recruiting here is garbage.
> 
> As for why I don't speak highly of recruiters I tend not to remember conversations word for word where I wanted to put my fist through a wall.



Hey spartan, 

Aren't you the clown that wanted to join the CF that got punted from BMQ?  These are your words from January 2006, aren't they?

Y_eah also be be very careful of what you say and do during basic training.

Just about anything and everything I did during basic mysteriously made its way back to the instructors by way of a "little birdie" that told some interesting stories about me.

Its fun when the instructors are flipping your bed over and throwing your stuff around threatening to do this and that to you or they are gonna throw you in jail blah blah blah but its not so fun at your PRB when they tell you your outta here._

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/38338/post-322357.html#msg322357


And please tell me that you aren't trying to re-enter, are you?
_
I don't understand why they recommend you for release from the CF.

What is that trying to teach?  You suck but you can reapply in 6 months?  WTF?_

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41047/post-354173.html#msg354173

Did you ever get that greencard you were looking for so that you could join the Marines?  

_Why are you joining the CF?

Because I need a greencard to get into the marines.

Why don't you get a greencard?

No money and it takes years plus right now I'm bored.

_

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/49100/post-460978.html#msg460978

Gee.  I can hardly wonder why you washed out given your spectacular attitude here.   :


----------



## spartan031 (13 Oct 2006)

You want my solution to the problem?

Try copying a system that works.


----------



## patrick666 (13 Oct 2006)

It's a lot easier to recruit people when there's hundreds of millions more of them...  :

United States — Population: 295,734,134

Canada --- Population:  - 2006 est. 32,623,490


----------



## spartan031 (13 Oct 2006)

Oh boy random facts

GDP for USA       $ 12,360,000,000,000 
GDP for Canada    $ 1,114,000,000,000

Military expenditures

USA               $ 518,100,000,000 
Canada          $ 9,801,700,000 

Military expenditures - percent of GDP

USA        4.06%
Canada   1.1%


----------



## patrick666 (13 Oct 2006)

So how are we going to copy a system that funds their military in the trillions? Sure we'll have the bodies but what about the training, equipment, payment and everything else that goes into a soldier's career. Maybe David Blane can pull a dozen LAVs out from behind a picnic table for us...


----------



## spartan031 (13 Oct 2006)

What good are LAV's if you don't have men to put in them.

I guess you could put them in neutral and roll them down a hill and somehow convince the enemy to let it run them over.


----------



## kincanucks (13 Oct 2006)

SamIAm said:
			
		

> Hey spartan,
> 
> Aren't you the clown that wanted to join the CF that got punted from BMQ?  These are your words from January 2006, aren't they?
> 
> ...



Thought so good catch.  Go away spartan031 you have no credibility just biiterness.


----------



## spartan031 (14 Oct 2006)

Where have you been kincanucks the CF already told me to get lost twice your a little late jumping on that bandwagon.

Too bad none of you guys had the balls to put it on paper though because I wouldn't mind another CF souvenir to frame and put up on my wall.

I bet the Marine recruiters must love you guys.


----------



## Remius (14 Oct 2006)

spartan031 said:
			
		

> Where have you been kincanucks the CF already told me to get lost twice your a little late jumping on that bandwagon.
> 
> Too bad none of you guys had the balls to put it on paper though because I wouldn't mind another CF souvenir to frame and put up on my wall.
> 
> I bet the Marine recruiters must love you guys.



 :  Stay down Spartacat, stay down.


----------



## kincanucks (14 Oct 2006)

spartan031 said:
			
		

> Where have you been kincanucks the CF already told me to get lost twice your a little late jumping on that bandwagon.
> 
> Too bad none of you guys had the balls to put it on paper though because I wouldn't mind another CF souvenir to frame and put up on my wall.
> 
> I bet the Marine recruiters must love you guys.



Sorry first time I have noticed your whining pitiful ranting.


----------



## exsemjingo (14 Oct 2006)

Don't get mad guys, this one is fun.
I wish he would try to join the US Marines, if only for the rants on how they kicked him out of there too. ;D

But don't think I'm agreeing with you, spartan031, in saying that the American system is better.  All I'm saying is that they would have even less tolerance for your non-sense than the CF has had.
I might even go so far as to say they have been very patient with you, by the sounds of things.  At any rate, I think I have figured out what your problem is in trying to join up...

You!


----------



## HItorMiss (14 Oct 2006)

Spartan You are the Weakest Link GOODBYE.


----------



## spartan031 (14 Oct 2006)

Yeah I guess your right I don't have jedi mind powers like the recruiters do.

When ever I engage in a conversation with one its like they have known me all my life even though they have never ever met me before and after the 15 minutes was up I was like wow that person really knows me.

They should have you guys working down in cuba and you could just rifle through all the detainees in a day and determine who is a terrorist and who was an innocent bystander in a firefight riding a unicorn looking for treasure.


----------



## 241 (14 Oct 2006)

Spartan, perhaps it might have something to do with the way you present yourself here always saying the problem is with the system, did you ever stop to think that maybe it was something to do with your security background check results or perhaps any of the other checks/tests that are in the recruiting process (Can't remember them all as it has been 8+ years since I went through the process) perhaps if you request a reason for not being accepted ie: Freedom of Information Act ect.  Or perhaps you don't really want in as much as you would perfer to bitch and moan about not getting in.


----------



## Remius (14 Oct 2006)

spartan031 said:
			
		

> Yeah I guess your right I don't have jedi mind powers like the recruiters do.
> 
> When ever I engage in a conversation with one its like they have known me all my life even though they have never ever met me before and after the 15 minutes was up I was like wow that person really knows me.
> 
> They should have you guys working down in cuba and you could just rifle through all the detainees in a day and determine who is a terrorist and who was an innocent bystander in a firefight riding a unicorn looking for treasure.



Hehehehe.  I don't think anyone needs Jedi powers to figure you out.  And that guy had a permit for his unicorn.


----------



## HItorMiss (14 Oct 2006)

You know it's all well and good to throw out fancy words like firefight and the like, but since you haven't been in one you wouldn't know what it takes to get through one. Add that to the fact that you couldn't pass Basic tell's me your right about one thing our system is flawed, we wasted good money on you that could have been spent on bullets or something useful like off Blimker Fluid or several box's of Frequencies.

I state again You= Weakest Link =GOODBYE


----------



## exsemjingo (14 Oct 2006)

Nope, 241, his background was clean enough to get him as far as BMQ.  What stopped him was his performance, apparently, and his attitude, obviously.


----------



## muskrat89 (14 Oct 2006)

Anyway.....

spartan - if you don't have anything valuable to contribute, don't bother typing

everyone else - the "pile on" is over. thanks for playing.....

back on track, please

gracias


----------



## spartan031 (14 Oct 2006)

Kincanucks what time is required for the 2.4km run to be considered fit enough for the CF?


----------



## kincanucks (14 Oct 2006)

spartan031 said:
			
		

> Kincanucks what time is required for the 2.4km run to be considered fit enough for the CF?



Look at the physical fitness requirements at the recruiting website (http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf) and find your age group.  If you can do the 2.4 within those timings then you would be considered to have the aerobic fitness required.


----------



## spartan031 (14 Oct 2006)

Under 30 years for men

Acceptable
11:56-10:13

Superior
10:13 and under

Is there any chance that thoose numbers could possibly be a misprint or are thoose numbers correct?


----------



## Quag (14 Oct 2006)

No misprint


----------



## spartan031 (14 Oct 2006)

Funny I was told that my time of 9:27 for a 2.4km run wasn't fit enough during the interview.


----------



## muskrat89 (14 Oct 2006)

Whatever you were told is not going to be resolved here. Take it up with the Recruiters.

If you came to Army.ca purely to whine and run down the recruiting system, you will find yourself gone very shortly. Last warning.

4B - Now


----------



## Quag (14 Oct 2006)

Well then I guess your not fit enough?

The CF doesn't want you.  Get over it and move on with your life.


----------



## spartan031 (14 Oct 2006)

Well ladies its been fun


----------



## muskrat89 (14 Oct 2006)

So it has.

And just in case you're tempted to come back, I've added a little "insurance" to ensure that you don't lower yourself to our level, in the future.


----------

